# Ein Päckchen aus Amerika ...



## Greenhorn (5 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe von einem Auftraggeber in New York eine etwas "merkwürdige" Datei als Attachment erhalten. Senden wollte er mir einen Textfile, erhalten habe ich ein JPG - ein etwas ungewöhnliches Format für einen Textfile, was mich gleich stutzig gemacht hat - mit einer wie zufällig zusammengewürfelten Zeichenfolge (bll2800j.jpg) als Namen. Misstrauisch wie ich aus Erfahrung bin, habe ich auf die Speicherung auf meiner Festplatte verzichtet. Bei einem erneuten Aufruf des Attachments hatte das ominöse Object plötzlich einen neuen Namen (r8k5oda.jpg). Macht also ganz den Eindruck von etwas, was man nicht allzu gerne auf seiner Festplatte hat ...

Als ich dann auf anderem Wege das richtige Word-Document erhalten hatte, zeigte sich, dass es in Wirklichkeit nur ca halb so groß (ca 180 kb) wie das erste Attachment (ca 400 kb) ist. Da hat sich also offensichtlich was Übles drangehängt. 
Mein Auftraggeber arbeitet mit einem Mac und glaubt anscheinend fest daran, dass er damit immun gegen die ganzen bösen Sachen wäre, die so im Internet herumschwirren ...   

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was diese Malware erzeugt haben könnte, damit man es gezielt angehen kann ?
Ich wäre auch bereit, so ein Attachment runterzuladen - vorrausgestzt natürlich, es gibt einen Weg, um es dabei gleich unschädlich zu machen - und irgendeinem Experten zur Analyse zukommen zu lassen.

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## drboe (11 Februar 2006)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch bereit, so ein Attachment runterzuladen - vorrausgestzt natürlich, es gibt einen Weg, um es dabei gleich unschädlich zu machen - und irgendeinem Experten zur Analyse zukommen zu lassen.


Ggf. einmal einen Boot von Knoppix (ein Linux von CD). Dann kann man sich das Teil ansehen, ohne gleich den PC zu verwanzen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2006)

Kannst Du mir das Attachment mal an [email protected] weiterleiten? Oder die ganze Mail?

Würde mich interessieren...


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Februar 2006)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe von einem Auftraggeber in New York eine etwas "merkwürdige" Datei als Attachment erhalten. Senden wollte er mir einen Textfile, erhalten habe ich ein JPG - ein etwas ungewöhnliches Format für einen Textfile, was mich gleich stutzig gemacht hat - mit einer wie zufällig zusammengewürfelten Zeichenfolge (bll2800j.jpg) als Namen. Misstrauisch wie ich aus Erfahrung bin, habe ich auf die Speicherung auf meiner Festplatte verzichtet. Bei einem erneuten Aufruf des Attachments hatte das ominöse Object plötzlich einen neuen Namen (r8k5oda.jpg). Macht also ganz den Eindruck von etwas, was man nicht allzu gerne auf seiner Festplatte hat ...
> 
> Als ich dann auf anderem Wege das richtige Word-Document erhalten hatte, zeigte sich, dass es in Wirklichkeit nur ca halb so groß (ca 180 kb) wie das erste Attachment (ca 400 kb) ist. Da hat sich also offensichtlich was Übles drangehängt.
> ...



klar, er selbst ist mit seinem Mac noch relativ geschützt, wenn es sich um Schadsoftware handelt, die nur auf Windows-Systemen ausführbar ist. Das heißt aber nicht, daß er mit seinem Mac nicht auch Schadsoftware verschicken kann – etwa, wenn er von anderen erhaltene Mails weiterleitet. Deshalb sollte er sich eben auch um einen entsprechenden Virenfilter bemühen. Die virenfreien Zeiten für Macs sind ohnehin vielleicht bald vorbei.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2006)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Die virenfreien Zeiten für Macs sind ohnehin vielleicht bald vorbei.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/69677


> Virus für Mac OS X aufgetaucht


auch früher gab es haufenweise Viren auf Macs, virenfrei ist ein Sage 
nur die geringe Verbreitung (ca 5-10% Marktanteil, davon nur ein  geringer Teil in Privatbesitz)
hat es immer relativ niedrig gehalten.

cp


----------



## Greenhorn (17 Februar 2006)

8) Die Sache hat sich schon aufgeklärt. Es hat sich tatsächlich nur um völlig ungefährlichen Datenschrott gehandelt, den anscheinend jeder Computer unterschiedlich interpretiert und eine anderes Suffix generiert hat. Keine Ahnung, wie das entstanden ist.

@Heiko,
vielen Dank nochmal.

Die Verbreitung von Viren und anderen üblem Zeugs hängt natürlich damit zusammen, wie weit ein Computersystem gängig und verbreitet ist. Das muß man einfach realistisch sehen, ist halt auch eine Art Marktwirtschaft und die bösen Buben wollen die Dinger ja auch möglichst gut und effektiv losschlagen (lassen). Wird wohl nur noch kurze Zeit dauern, bis das Benutzen des Feuerfuchses nicht mehr so sicher ist ... dann heißt es, auf ein weniger gängiges Brauser-Model umsteigen.

Selbst Linux dürfte auf Dauer nicht 100%ig sicher sein, auch wenn dies von den Pinguin-Fundamentalisten so behauptet wird. Man kriegt alles kaputt, wenn man weiß wie ...

(off-topic: wie lange bleibe ich eigentlich noch "Rookie", ab wann steige ich auf ?)


----------



## Heiko (17 Februar 2006)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> (off-topic: wie lange bleibe ich eigentlich noch "Rookie", ab wann steige ich auf ?)


Bald, mein Sohn, bald...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

> auch früher gab es haufenweise Viren auf Macs, virenfrei ist ein Sage
> nur die geringe Verbreitung (ca 5-10% Marktanteil, davon nur ein  geringer Teil in Privatbesitz)
> hat es immer relativ niedrig gehalten.


vielleicht nicht nur. Für OS 9 gab es meines Wissens etwa 40 Viren. Wenn es denn Viren waren. Jedenfalls kam mir in den ganzen Jahren keiner unter. Die meisten hatten wohl auch keine Schadroutine. Mit OS X ist man jedenfalls besser dran, selbst wenn Viren häufiger kommen sollten. Das Risiko sitzt wieder mal vor dem Rechner und gibt bereitwillig Paßwörter ein, wenn sich ein Wurm oder Virus einnisten will und danach fragt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [Das Risiko sitzt wieder mal vor dem Rechner und gibt bereitwillig Paßwörter ein, wenn sich ein Wurm oder Virus einnisten will und danach fragt.


Diese überhebliche Geschwätz hängt einem  zum Hals raus. Wenn keine nennenswerte 
lukrative Zielgruppe vorhanden ist, macht sich niemand  die Mühe etwas dafür  zu programmieren.


----------

